# 45s vs 48s handling?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Looking for a C59 or C60 for my partner. 45s would be better for the height, but 48s for the length. Would need a 12 stem on the 45, 11 on the 48. (short legs, 66 cm saddle height)

Anyone have any feedback on the comparative experience of riding these? A few mm in the wheelbase, half a degree in the seat angle, but noticeable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My wife has two 48cm Colnagos, one a C59, the other an old Aluminum Dream Plus. Other bicycles have come and gone but those two remain perennials. The old Dream gets surprising use, too.


----------

